# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Приколы с сервером Intel

## SergeyRakitin

Есть сервер виртуалок на базе Win 2008 R2 HiperV. У одной виртуалки диск подключен как файл VHD. Хочу перенести его на физический диск. Acronisом клонирую на физический диск, после программа просит перезагрузиться. Перезагружаю и тут самое интересное на уровне биоса сервер виснит, точнее пытается определить это диск и никак. Начал разбираться похоже связано это с режимами IDE и ACHI. Виртуальный диск был создан в режиме IDE, а физический подключен в режиме ACHI. Блин, если б хоть до загрузки системы доходило, можно было бы инсталяцию запустить. Снимаю с сервера жесткий диск, удаляю разделы, сервер опять грузится. Прикол. Кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, помогите, а то на этой машине крутится SQL и не хочется опять все настраивать по новой.

----------


## tmolot

Установите на реальную машину винду которая в образе, потом из акрониса без восстановления mbr разархивируйте все файлы с заменой.

Была аналогичная ситуация, только требовалось на виртуалку(esx) перенести рабочую систему.

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Спасибо за ответ. Перепробывал кучу вариантов. Ничего не помогло. Плюнул, переустановил и настроил по новой сервер SQL. Некогда было разбираться. А вообще ситуация заманчивая, жаль что времени не хватило разобраться :(.

----------

